
Shipping Insurance - jstreebin
http://blog.easypost.com/post/53524813913/shipping-insurance
======
epoxyhockey
Is there any sort of guarantee that my claim will be accepted? Or, do you have
some trade secrets that increase the likelihood of a claim being accepted?

Many years ago, I had to file a claim on a damaged package and it was denied.
Photographic evidence of a moderately crushed box with several open holes was
not convincing enough. That day, I swore that I would never buy shipping
insurance again.

I would love to insure packages again if I knew that a legitimate claim would
be accepted.

~~~
jstreebin
I'm happy to email over our policy. Would that reassure you? Can email us
direct and insurance at easypost dot com

~~~
epoxyhockey
Sorry, I think we may have misunderstood each other. I have confidence in
_your_ service and the submission of claim paperwork. I just am not sure about
the actual shipping company accepting the claim and writing me a check because
they may not agree with you and me that the package was damaged.

edit: from reading a couple of other comments, it seems like you are the
insurer, too. So, my original comment is probably moot.

~~~
jstreebin
Yeah, that's what I wanted to clarify. It's with us, not the same insurance as
through the shippers. Let us know if you're interested!

------
shpxnvz
From the blog post:

 _There are no country restrictions, and only standard restrictions for things
like guns, gold, and humans._

I'm curious why the restrictions on firearms? The USPS has no restrictions on
shipping and insuring firearms that are mailed in compliance with federal law.

~~~
viggity
IANAL, but I don't think it is legal to ship a firearm across state lines to
anyone other than an FFL Dealer (Federal Firearms License)

~~~
shpxnvz
Yes, this is true. It's a violation of federal law to ship to an individual
out of state. It is, however, legal to ship to individuals within the state or
to FFLs either way. It's very common for firearms purchased over the internet
to be sent USPS to the local FFL, and it's common for individuals to ship
firearms to manufacturers, FFLs or smiths directly as well.

------
prakster
There's no need for purchasing shipping insurance, unless it's a one time
shipment of a relatively very high value. Packages do not get lost or damaged,
contrary to what insurance providers might want to make you believe.

If you ship a lot of high value items, just save some of your profits for such
a rare eventuality (also called "self-insurance").

~~~
mistercow
I'm sorry, but are claiming that the rate of packages being damaged or lost by
the USPS is literally 0%? Do you have evidence for this extraordinary claim?

~~~
prakster
No it's not zero percent, and no one will tell you what it actually is. I was
simply suggesting that package Insurance is a HUGE profit center. And the only
way for it to be a profit center is if in reality packages don't get lost /
damaged.

~~~
switch007
They just need to make people believe their package will get damaged and then
take all possible steps to not pay out for a claim.

I thought that's how all insurance worked?

~~~
prakster
Correct. Except that in the case of Life insurance, Health insurance, Auto
insurance etc., there may be more at risk, so the case for having some
protection may be greater.

------
smackfu
Not much to see there. I'd suggest you write longer blog posts, maybe include
some anecdotes of the problem you are solving with your new service. "Here's a
service, there's no details, want to join the beta?" isn't very compelling.

~~~
jstreebin
Noted! I'll add to it, thx

~~~
jstreebin
how's that?

~~~
smackfu
Honestly, that is much better. Very nice.

------
ck2
Will be good to have a competitor to shipsurance and u-pic.

Oh wait, it's just a claim processing service?

~~~
sawyer
Hi ck, we take care of the whole insurance process from purchasing it to
dealing with claims.

You'd buy your shipping labels and insurance through the EasyPost API; and if
you ever need to make a claim you just email us the details and we take care
of the rest!

------
CountHackulus
This is awesome, and would be even more awesome if you supported other
countries.

~~~
jstreebin
We can probably do this -- emailing you now

